# Echinodorus tenellus



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

similar to Dwarf Sagittaria but shorter and slightly darker color...










I like this plant for larger tanks as a foreground grassy plant. Spreads out w/ runners about 3-4 inches apart. Will fill in a nice sized area in no time once established.

I have a ton of it if anyone is interested. PM me for details.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Too bad I dont have my 75 set up yet, I was wanting some of this. When I do get it set up, I will PM you.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

k, sounds good I'm sure I will still have some.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BUMP
For good quality plants for cheap--not only that, an easy grower


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Some1 buy these plants!!

Great looking, and easy to grow ground cover!
This guy knows how to grow good quality plants too

Jump on it, he is also a honest and punctual seller


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

agreed grow quick and mine are dense.... looks good for foreground stuff or even midground in a sm tank..... bump


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I would get some but I got no room for it in any of my tanks. Maybe down the line? By the way, Traumatic, what's your screen name on Aquascapingworld.com if you dont mid me asking.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i bought some from him a few weeks ago, and i would just like to say that i recieved my plants two days after they were paid for, they showed up perfectly packed and bright, bright green... along with dippy, these were the best plants that i have ever recieved through the mail, and that is the truth. buy these plants!!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Can I see a pic with them in your tank? Just trying to get an idea.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks for the free bumps guys.

My plants are doing great. I don't have any pics, if you want to see them take a look at joedizzlempls' tank.


----------

